# Metallic stick blender



## AntropoDani (Jul 21, 2015)

I only have one stick blender that I use in the kitchen and I want to use it for making soap as well, but the problem is that the whole blender is made out of metal, and I don't know if it is stainless, so is it risky to use it when mixing lye with oils? maybe the metal will corrode or melt and will I end up with a rusty or amorphous piece of metal?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 21, 2015)

I would assume that the "blender" part at least was stainless. But if you want to be sure, you could look up your manufacturer and send them an email with a pic of the stick blender attached and ask them if it's stainless steel or some other metal.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 21, 2015)

The bottom part of mine is stainless and it was a cheap-o from wally world. I've never seen a metal stick blender that wasn't stainless.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 21, 2015)

My Bamix stick blender has a cast zinc (or possibly cast aluminum) "bell" that began to discolor after I used it for a couple of batches of soap. The rest of the blender base -- the shaft and mixing blade -- are stainless steel. So, yes, some SB's are not 100% stainless.  I declared the Bamix is for food use only, and I use my stainless Cuisinart for soap.

If the parts you're looking at are made of a thin metal, I highly doubt they are made from aluminum. Thin aluminum is too fragile for use in a stick blender. If it's a thicker cast metal piece that looks very sturdy ... yeah, it could be aluminum or zinc or other "pot metal".


----------



## AntropoDani (Jul 22, 2015)

I looked for information about my blender model on Internet but there was no information about wether the stainless steel was only in the blade or in the whole stick. So I tried by submerging a little part of the stick into the water with lye, then nothing happened to it so I used it for making soap and it worked perfect, so I guess it is indeed made of stainless steel, thanks for the answers!


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 22, 2015)

Well, that's one way to test it. lol. Probably not the safest way; but it worked for you.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 22, 2015)

Next time you're not sure if it's stainless or aluminum, try sticking a magnet to it. Aluminum isn't magnetic while stainless is


----------



## AntropoDani (Jul 22, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> Well, that's one way to test it. lol. Probably not the safest way; but it worked for you.



I was really afraid when I made the test, I was expecting some explosion but nothing happened, what reaction should happen when non-stainless metal goes in contact with lye?



hmlove1218 said:


> Next time you're not sure if it's stainless or aluminum, try sticking a magnet to it. Aluminum isn't magnetic while stainless is



Okay, now I'm really scared, because I just tried it and the magnets only stick to the bell, not to the upper stick part, that was also in contact with the soaps and lye!


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 22, 2015)

Here's another thread that contains a video about the reaction between aluminum and lye. It is very eye opening and a clear cut example of why you don't use aluminum utensils, bowls etc. If you are unsure whether an item is aluminum, either test it as hm said or don't use it until you've confirmed it isn't aluminum. I would hate to hear that one of our members (or anyone) was injured by something as avoidable as not using aluminum while soaping. 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49169&highlight=aluminum+video

Thanks IrishLass for the original thread and video.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 23, 2015)

"...Aluminum isn't magnetic while stainless is ..."

Whoa there, Nellie! SOME stainless steel alloys are magnetic, but not all. The most common stainless for tableware and many kitchen items is 18-8 alloy (aka 304 alloy) and it is not magnetic. For example, a magnet "sticks" to the blades of my dinner knives, but it does not stick to the knife handles, nor to the spoons or forks. 

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/why-dont-magnets-work-on/


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 23, 2015)

Well lookie there! Learn something new every day!  That's how I always saw to test the difference


----------



## not_ally (Jul 23, 2015)

Dani, I'd just use it and (a) see how it works in use and (b) how the soaps feel.  I know this seems kind of scary, but the proof might be in the pudding, and I don't know if it is hard to source a stainless steel SB where you are?


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 23, 2015)

If you've used the SB in soap and you're not seeing any discoloration, dulling, or pitting, I'd say it's fine. If you ARE seeing any change in the color or texture of the metal, I'd be leery of using it again for soap.


----------

